# Cod WaW 1.5 patch installment problem



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

When i downloaded the 1.5 patch and tried to install it, it worked. but when i tried to start the game, the computer says need to enter DVD/CD for the game. Why is that so. Can anyone help me? I couldn't start the game call of duty 5. :sigh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

This may seem like an obvious question, but have you actually got the DVD in the drive?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

No. A DVD is not in the drive. what I am confuse is why it said that. when I finish intalling the patch it wouldn't start the game. All it kept saying was "please insert DVD/or CD". I forgot the rest. So do I need to re-install the game?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

I shouldn't think so. Most games require the disk to be in the drive so that you can play them. Simply put the game DVD into the drive.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, but i would rather play without it. i don't want to keep putting it in when i play the game. plus i need to use the cd drive for other things.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, you can't really play the game without the disc in the drive. If you really need the drive to have other things in it at the same time, you should just buy a second one. Other than that there isn't much we can help you with.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks. i'll try that


----------

